# Sibelius note pad



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

Earlier I wrote about how I use a spare score as a kind of notepad when working in Sibelius. I just thought that I'd better update this hint.

In Sibelius 5 there is a built in notepad called Ideas. You can store all your themes, complete with custom beaming and articulations, for insertion wherever you like in your composition. This, together with the various transposition options is a real time saver.

D


----------



## Thonex (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll second that. I always have my "midi score" open as I'm putting together my "real score".... it's great to be able to copy paste as needed and refer back to the midi score if you think you made a mistake.


----------

